# John Williams Turns 90 Today...



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday. I have no idea what his place in music will ultimately be. It will be interesting to see what happens in Classical music in the next few decades.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

John Williams: The Berlin Concert - Deluxe Edition

Bruno Delepelaire (cello), Berliner Philharmoniker, John Williams

Deutsche Gramophone spoils the fans with:



John Williams: The Berlin Concert - Deluxe Edition

Bruno Delepelaire (cello), Berliner Philharmoniker, John Williams


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

That moment Williams turned the d-DAAH, da, d-DAAH, da theme into the h-HAH Ha, h-HAH Ha theme for Vader by changing the harmony and tempo:









*2:17 - 2:31*




_Luke blows up the Death Star, Vader tumbles_

And perhaps Williams' most understated underrated melody: whether it reminds you of a warm-spirited adventure, or that green-skinned sage, it's maybe the one motif that makes you wonder who else could've written it?

*2:22 - 2:42*




_The Rebel Fleet/End Title_

I also really like _Across the Stars_. Classical / Non-Classical / Mashical? We could debate. One thing's for sure, you turned okay movies into brilliant movies, they have immeasurably inspired mankind, and have a big place in our latest era of history.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

There is a story about when Steven Spielberg showed John Williams the first cut of Schindler's list. Williams was so moved by the movie that he said, 'Steven, you need a far greater composer than me to write the music for this film,' to which Spielberg replied, 'Yes, John, but they're all dead!'


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

marlow said:


> There is a story about when Steven Spielberg showed John Williams the first cut of Schindler's list. Williams was so moved by the movie that he said, 'Steven, you need a far greater composer than me to write the music for this film,' to which Spielberg replied, 'Yes, John, but they're all dead!'


Which just proves Spielberg's ignorance of the musical landscape of the time. I admire William's honesty though. 
But enough, happy birthday JW! A tremendous composer for film music.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Which just proves Spielberg's ignorance of the musical landscape of the time. I admire William's honesty though.
> But enough, happy birthday JW! A tremendous composer for film music.


Proves Spielberg's good sense actually


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

When Williams was asked which composers Spielberg had in mind, he replied that possibly Brahms, while he himself thought of Mozart. Both men know JW's worth better than an average enthusiast round these parts....


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

marlow said:


> Proves Spielberg's good sense actually


Ligeti was alive back then, so no. And I could go on.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Ligeti was alive back then, so no. And I could go on.


My point exactly!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

Good for you! But we've had this debate in TC multiple times, and I don't want to have it again, nor derail this thread. I already know you and I'll get along just fine! Happy birthday JW again


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

It is interesting that Jaws was so hugely effective because they couldn’t get the artificial shark to work so Spielberg did it by suggestion with the aid of Williams’ music, like how Hitcock used Hermann’s score in Psycho. Quite remarkable


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Happy birthday John Williams!

I owe part of my passion for classical music to the original _Star Wars_ trilogy which were part of my coming-of-age. Not only was I totally caught up in the _Star Wars_ message and mythology but I was just as taken with Williams' classically-inspired score.

If the wonderful album that John Williams made featuring the music he composed Yo-Yo Ma is a fair representation of Williams' abilities as a straight-forward composer of classical music and not just movie soundtracks, then he is a valued and worthy star in the galaxy of classical music luminaries.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> John Williams: The Berlin Concert - Deluxe Edition
> 
> Bruno Delepelaire (cello), Berliner Philharmoniker, John Williams
> 
> ...


The album has just topped the German charts.

"As well as a first German No.1 for the American composer, it also marks the first time the Berlin Philharmonic has hit the top spot in the country's Top 100 Album Chart, which is compiled by GfK Entertainment".


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

Coach G said:


> Happy birthday John Williams!
> 
> I owe part of my passion for classical music to the original _Star Wars_ trilogy which were part of my coming-of-age. Not only was I totally caught up in the _Star Wars_ message and mythology but I was just as taken with Williams' classically-inspired score.
> 
> If the wonderful album that John Williams made featuring the music he composed Yo-Yo Ma is a fair representation of Williams' abilities as a straight-forward composer of classical music and not just movie soundtracks, then he is a valued and worthy star in the galaxy of classical music luminaries.


Could this - getting young people to notice and eventually fall in love with classical music - eventually become the most important part of John Williams' legacy?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

neofite said:


> Could this - getting young people to notice and eventually fall in love with classical music - eventually become the most important part of John Williams' legacy?


Yeah, him and André Rieu.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

pianozach said:


> Yeah, him and André Rieu.


Andre Rieu's typical audience are not exactly 'young people' :lol:


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Which just proves Spielberg's ignorance of the musical landscape of the time. I admire William's honesty though.
> But enough, happy birthday JW! A tremendous composer for film music.


What's your problem with John Williams? He's a good composer. Maybe not the best one, but still good.


----------

